# For Ambush...



## Israel (Nov 8, 2015)

Sometimes it ain't brunch, just coffee


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Israel said:


> Sometimes it ain't brunch, just coffee



Is that what Jesus looks like when you have coffee with him?  Does he buy?  How does he like his coffee?  Like he likes his women; hot, black and bitter?

If you're not gonna be serious and answer my simple questions then we'll just keep playing grab-"bottom".


----------



## Israel (Nov 9, 2015)

He wears what he chooses, and shows up as he wills.
And yes, he has always paid for everything.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 9, 2015)

Israel said:


> He wears what he chooses, and shows up as he wills.
> And yes, he has always paid for everything.



You see him with your eyes?  Does the wait staff see him too?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 13, 2015)

What in the world.....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> What in the world.....



Been a while since I posted in here.  But, I gotta agree with this ^^^^^


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Been a while since I posted in here.  But, I gotta agree with this ^^^^^



Isreal says he sees Jesus.  I just asked him what he looks like.

Really, I just wanted him to say "I don't see him with my physical eyes but with my heart" so we can categorize his experience properly.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 1, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Isreal says he sees Jesus.  I just asked him what he looks like.



I knew what direction you were going.  I didn't get the direction the cartoon was going.

I do admire Israel's perseverance.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I knew what direction you were going.  I didn't get the direction the cartoon was going.
> 
> I do admire Israel's perseverance.



I did too.  I think he's fading....


----------



## Israel (Dec 11, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> I did too.  I think he's fading....


ahhh, may it be found true...


----------

